# Taxation for U.S. citizen working in Malaysia ?



## Guava (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there,

Wondering if there are any U.S. citizens out here who has earned Malaysian income...

If so -- 3 questions:

1) I need help understanding if there is dual taxation or not (required to pay both Malaysian and U.S. taxes on this Malaysian-earned income)..! I'm asking because I need to create a budget and propose a salary for a possible job.

I had read that there is no country agreement between U.S. and Malaysia for eliminating dual taxation, however, if this is really true, then somewhere around 50% of my already-low income would go to taxes... !

2) I had also read that in some cases, U.S. citizens can be exempt from U.S. taxes in this scenario if the total income earned is below something like $96,000 (US dollars?); I also read that even if that didn't apply to someone, then they could at least apply for not being taxed on housing costs. (I found this info on Greenback Tax Services blog discussing "US expat taxes malaysia guide"...this forum won't let me post the link yet). I'm wondering if all this is true.

3) What is the least expensive, most helpful tax service you have personally used or know of whom I could consult or pay to do proper paperwork in this scenario? This Greenback tax service (link above) is something like $400, but I'd rather not spend that much, if possible.

Thanks for any and all thoughts.


----------

